# Unwanted Feral Pigeons - Humane Solutions



## michybee (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello all,

I registered here because I need your help. After spending several hours reading many posts, I could find no solution. I live in a 3-story condo. Several years ago, a large (huge!) colony of feral pigeons took up residence on my roof so I called my HOA. I know, a bad thing to do. I pray they just cleaned the roof and did not put out poison. I moved back into the condo last month after a 3 year absence. There was a nest on the roof rafter, two babies were hatched and they have all flown the coop, so to speak. 

From what I can tell, it seems they will return again to nest. I am an animal lover in every way but the mess and the noise are not acceptable to me or my neighbors. I fear a colony will start again and I DO NOT want to call my HOA if their solution is poison. Is there anything I can do to prevent this from happening again? I have put a fake owl on my balcony, but I have read they do not work, although the youngsters had their flying lessons on the neighbor's balcony. I do not have a 3-story ladder to take eggs or put fake ones in their place. 

Any advice you can give will be greatly appreciated. If I can offer a humane solution to my HOA that would be the best even if I have to pay for it myself. Netting perhaps? A recording of an owl or hawk? I live in Southern California so they may breed again in the near future.

Many thanks,
Michybee


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

The nest is not currently in use, correct? Remove it if so. 

You and your neighbors are not putting out birdseed, right? If so, stop. 

Can you put netting over the nooks and crannys where they used to roost, or screen in your balconies/porches? 

It would be interesting to see if a hawk recording would work. Pigeons are smart though, so it might only work if it scared them outright the first couple of times. 

I wonder if a falconer could fly his bird for you a couple of times without letting it actually attack any of the pigeons?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Bird Spikes Bird Control - Plastic Or Stainless Steel Spikes.
They do not stab the birds they just discourage the birds from landing. The coast isn't that bad if you could get some one to place them on the rafters it should work.
Dave


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> Bird Spikes Bird Control - Plastic Or Stainless Steel Spikes.
> They do not stab the birds they just discourage the birds from landing. The coast isn't that bad if you could get some one to place them on the rafters it should work.
> Dave


Just make sure they are installed correctly. When put in incorrectly, they can injure animals. I've seen a bird impaled on one before that was put on wrong.  

And don't listen to what exterminators say about birds being able to kill you with diseases. They tell you these things because it makes their paycheck. You will always get more diseases from mammals because you are a mammal. Just to warn you that they'll say some pretty crazy stuff to scare you into buying more product.


----------



## michybee (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you both. The nest is empty however I cannot tell if it is still in the rafter. It is a very small space and I am amazed 4 birds could fit in there somehow. I of course do not know a falconer in this "cement city" but I will look for a recording and try that if they return. The balconies cannot be screened in - HOA is very strict.

I looked at netting and the bird spikes. I will do a bit more research and then talk to the HOA and get permission to do this. The roof is red tile, so I think I need an expert to put these materials in place. But this "expert" will not have success in selling me more product. My biggest hurdle will be the AR folks at the HOA.

I am afraid of the disease aspect since my immune system is compromised. My fears are lessened, thanks to this site. Thank you, thank you!!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If you can hire some one to put the spikes where they nest that should take care of the problem. There is not much you can do about them on the roof, But if you take away the nest site they my leave.
Dave


----------



## michybee (Oct 3, 2011)

There are lots of online recordings for owls and hawks. Scared me, lol. Should the roof become an issue again, I guess I will try to put my fake owl in the window and play a few of these. What will the neighbors think?


----------

